# Not so average Blue 200 SE-R



## flyguy4386 (Jun 24, 2004)

Well I purchased this car about 3 months ago for $4600. I put on I/H/E adv. the timing, couple little things, all I can say is that I'm in love. I never want another car, here are some crappy phone pictures, if you guys like the look I'll go pick up a digi camera so I can really show off it's beauty, Enjoy.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

nice. take some engine pics though


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

So, you're from Tampa? You should go to the cars for charity show this 14th, it's in melborne. You can join me on the drive if you'd like, I'm starting out in Clearwater.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

lookin good. already got some aftermarket goodies and mods i see.
digi-cams help. this site is whyi now own one.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

glad to hear we got another B14 tuner
looking good


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Car looks good so far. Slam it and it'll look better. :fluffy:


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Looging good, really would like to see some better pics........


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

that color is really flashy to me though...i like red se-rs ahhhhhhhh :drool:


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

Thats definitly a eye-catcher... looks good!

I still prefer black though


----------



## PacificBlue_200sx (Sep 15, 2003)

Nice, gotta love Pacific blue & engine picks would be good.


----------

